
Jump to definition is available on GitHub (Beta) - talal7860
https://help.github.com/en/articles/navigating-code-on-github
======
tanin
Shameless plug: I'm building lilit.dev, which is a "true" Java code
intelligence on browser
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20228115](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20228115)).

It's true in the sense that the features like jump-to-definition/find-usage
are accurate. This is especially important around overloaded methods and
parameterized types.

A few days back, we recently launched parameter hints (blog:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20320481](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20320481))
and type info (tweet:
[https://twitter.com/tanin/status/1145502393708081152](https://twitter.com/tanin/status/1145502393708081152)).

We're looking for private beta users. Please let us know if anyone is
interested :)

------
guessmyname
EDIT: dupe —
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20109840](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20109840)

\---

I wonder why this feature hasn’t attracted much attention:

    
    
        21  days ago |  1 points | https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20170908
        20  days ago |  4 points | https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20174715
        19  days ago |  2 points | https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20183253
        18  days ago |  2 points | https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20193151
        15  days ago |  2 points | https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20216782
        14  days ago |  2 points | https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20227589
         2  days ago |  1 points | https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20327128
         3 hours ago | 12 points | https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20348641
    

We will see again when it is out of beta.

~~~
Scarbutt
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20109840](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20109840)

------
Existenceblinks
Not sure if it's only me. I have not ever used jump-to-definition feature on
my editor. 95% of the time I just use search. But in case of Github web, it
makes sense because their search feature isn't on par with local text editors.

~~~
Topgamer7
I use jump to definition all the time.

------
nosefrog
Very cool! I wonder why they wrote their own source code analyzer instead of
building off of the language servers that already exist:
[https://langserver.org/](https://langserver.org/)

~~~
breck
I can think of many reasons. One simple one is that semantic's first commit
was 2015 while [https://langserver.org/](https://langserver.org/) wasn't
created until 2016.

